# Updated shots



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Redid the layout a bit last night. Put the rhom in a bucket and was free to clean the tank without worrying about losing a finger. The little bit of algae I do have I'm ok with, I haven't cleaned my tank of algae... ever actually so the plants keep everything well within a nice balance.

Sorry about the quality of pic, in a bit of a hurry before running off to school


















Any thoughts?


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

looking good, if i were u i would add something tall infront of the powerhead just to hide it, maybe a branch covered in moss or some vals or like mine a big chunk of cabomba.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah I'd thought about hiding the powerhead, but I think I'm just gonna deal with it. If my tank had any algae growing in it other than the bit on the rock I'd like to leave it alone on the powerhead and have the entire thing turn green, but that's not really in the cards. I can't really put anything in front of it since it's along the front glass where the rhom likes to swim, so I just deal with that little eyesore. As the back row of ludwigia grows in it should cover the heater.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

beutiful tank twitch


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Looks good twitch....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looking good twitch! I love that grassy plant you have to the right.. what is it>? E. tenellus? And what type of Cryptocoryne is that in there?? Nice.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very impressive looking tank Twitch! I love the way you have the small plants in front, and the big plants in back. A simple method makes all the difference.








~Taylor~


----------

